# moving to japan



## melloch (9 mo ago)

Hello,
am looking to move to japan in the next few years and need some guidance please.
what are the procedures involved, how much the cost of living is(rent plus all amenities) 
in each of the 47 prefectures as well as anything else I may have inadvertently omitted to mention.
Thank You.


----------

